# What can't you get in Dubai that you really want



## Tazman292 (Feb 3, 2012)

I am moving to Dubai in a few months and just wondering what you can't buy there and I could bring in my container from the United States, for personal consumption or even to sell?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

that is the dubai forum. Once there, do a search in the google box at the top right hand corner


----------



## Mr.DubaiGov (May 26, 2012)

There ate always many thing in each country ul not did it in others, but in Dubai ul find most of the thing u c around the world.. From each country ul find something and usually special..

I personally believe that, coz in Dubai we have more than 128 nationality if not 200 we have in UAE, and we have about 40 millionaire in UAE and most of them are looking for the good business opportunity to get in to the region 
So I believe it's better you come with ur bags and no need for container


----------



## Mr.DubaiGov (May 26, 2012)

There are always many thing in each country ul not find it in others, but in Dubai ul find most of the thing u c around the world.. From each country ul find something and usually the special.. I personally believe that, coz in UAE we have more than 128 nationality if not 200 we have in UAE, and we have about 40 millionaire in UAE and most of them are looking for the good business opportunity to get in to the region So I believe it's better you come with ur bags and no need for container 

After correction


----------



## SherifSleem (Dec 26, 2012)

There are big business opportunities in UAE from USA , 
small example : a lot of UAE people buy form amazon and can't ship directly to UAE because amazon ship to USA only , so they use services like MyUs and WorldShip and some people in ebay offer virtual address and collecting services , the size of this business exceed 200k $/Day.


----------

